
Zappos holacracy: Many employees choose to leave instead of work with no boss - aarghh
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/05/08/zappos_holacracy_many_employees_choose_to_leave_instead_of_work_with_no.html
======
NonEUCitizen
It's not clear if the ones leaving are managers who wanted to remain managers.
If so, the title is misleading.

